# New martial sport based on Equilibrium movie



## GunFu (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am a martial artist and a big fan of the movie Equilibrium which features some amazing MA fight choreography. My brother and I are developing a new martial SPORT or game based on the last figth scene in the movie which is kind of like trapping hands with guns. Note that we are *not* using this for real self-defense training, it's just for exercise and fun. Right now we are using modified squirt guns for training but we are looking into some kind of plastic dart guns and maybe paintball or airsoft further down the road.

We have set up a website explaining our new style which we call GUN SAU. We would really like to hear your opinions on the site and on GUN SAU itself.

The website is at http://www.gunkata.freeservers.com 

thanks for your time.

Mike Munro


----------



## ShadowKnight (Jan 12, 2005)

Gun kata's in that movie are awsome.

 There is a site around which explains some of the known gun kata positions and stances. If I see it I will post the link.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 12, 2005)

quoting myself from this budoseek.net thread



> I found the gunkata portions of the movie pretty silly. They almost make the fight scenes in The Matrix look realistic by comparison. The premise behind gunkata itself was that gun fights could be (or had been) analyzed statistically to determine where return fire would come from, allowing one to just walk into an area surrounded by armed aggressors and just dodge bullets and kill the aggressors simply by the statistical likelihood of where they would be. Made for some visually impressive scenes, but had to be taken with a great grain of "oh you have *got* to be kidding" (and the more I think about it, the more I realize that it would only work really against an opponent who did not understand the basic workings of it and that you were trained in it. A knowledgeable opponent would just step a few steps to the side and shoot from a different angle...like Hari Seldon's psychohistory, statistical analysis of people only works if the people under analysis are unware of the analysis process; once they are aware of what's up, they can change the rules to throw off the statistics)
> 
> Anyway...the final fight scene is kinda the culmination of the silliness in that the hand movements by the two opponents really make no sense; it's purely fantastical, with the intention of making a gripping action scene, but it really makes no rational sense that the characters would actually do this, outside of the plot/visual action neccessities.


----------



## Hengest (Jan 12, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> the final fight scene is kinda the culmination of the silliness in that the hand movements by the two opponents really make no sense; it's purely fantastical, with the intention of making a gripping action scene, but it really makes no rational sense that the characters would actually do this, outside of the plot/visual action neccessities


Does it make rational sense that a 30-storey-high fire-breathing lizard should trash Tokyo, or that two guys a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away should do battle with sticks of light?

It's a movie.

BTW, nice site GunFu.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 12, 2005)

_It's a movie._

 That was my point in some of the other posts. As a movie, for the sake of action and story, the gunkata stuff was fun to watch. But no-one makes a 'martial sport' out of kaiju destruction or jedi tricks because it only really works in the constraints of the artifical reality of the movie.

 I love bad movies, I watch *a lot* of them. I thought Equilibrium was pretty cool to watch. Parts of it were pretty contrived, but I've watched *much* worse so I won't really complain about the movie as a movie unless we want to get critical and look at the movie for it's own sake.

 Specifically in the case of gunkata, there are already a number of real martial arts that have sport aspects that are a competitive form of something  that actually works in combat that it seems a bit silly to develop  a 'martial sport' from a heavily contrived scene in a movie where, if it was put into practice, it would never work


----------



## Hengest (Jan 12, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Specifically in the case of gunkata, there are already a number of real martial arts that have sport aspects that are a competitive form of something that actually works in combat that it seems a bit silly to develop a 'martial sport' from a heavily contrived scene in a movie where, if it was put into practice, it would never work


In GunFu's own words, it's for exercise and fun. Where's the harm? The way I see it, it's another way to improve hand-eye co-ordination and have a bit of a laugh at the same time. I think you're taking it all too seriously mate.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 13, 2005)

Hengest said:
			
		

> In GunFu's own words, it's for exercise and fun. Where's the harm? The way I see it, it's another way to improve hand-eye co-ordination and have a bit of a laugh at the same time. I think you're taking it all too seriously mate.


I agree, if someone wants to do something of that nature just for fun, then more power to 'em, it is their choice, we all choose to get whatever we want out of martial arts, and some choose having a laugh.


----------

